
Doom on a Pregnancy Tester - bem94
https://www.reddit.com/r/nextfuckinglevel/comments/ini2aw/doom_on_a_pregnancy_tester/
======
skavi
This original source is @foone on Twitter[0].

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/foone/status/1302287398949142533?s=21](https://twitter.com/foone/status/1302287398949142533?s=21)

------
djmips
It's just a Doom video with replacement electronics. womp womp womp woooomp.

~~~
rasz
Not even replacement electronics, its a VFX.

------
hackily
An earlier teardown of the equate digital pregnant test revealed that the
microcontroller was not reprogrammable. This is the key tweet that shows that
while this is impressive, this cannot be done out of the box.
[https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1302453246536028160?s=20](https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1302453246536028160?s=20)

